# Hiwatt Tube Tremolo



## BEMUSofNrthAmra (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm looking for opinions on the Hiwatt Tube Tremolo pedal from owners. Not much info about this pedal on the net, it's been out for years now.

Where did you get it? How do you use it? Where in your signal chain do you put it? How does it sound?

Thanks.


----------

